
What is Lisp good for? - nickb
http://groups.google.com/group/comp.lang.lisp/msg/c6946569b22b53e1
======
pg
Lisp gets the last laugh here; everyone voting up this link used Lisp to do
it.

------
nickb
BTW, this is Tim's page on Lisp: <http://www.tfeb.org/lisp/index.html>

------
malkia
List processing.

